# Chelsea, è fatta per il ritorno di David Luiz



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2016)

Come riporta Sky Sports UK è praticamente fatta per il ritorno del brasiliano a Londra che sta svolgendo le visite mediche prima di firmare il nuovo contratto coi Blues. Per il giocatore si tratta di un ritorno visto che aveva giocato col Chelsea dal 2011 al 2014. Costo dell'operazione 35 mln di euro


----------



## Doctore (31 Agosto 2016)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Inizierà a giocare, finalmente, da titolare Marquinhos?


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sports UK è praticamente fatta per il ritorno del brasiliano a Londra che sta svolgendo le visite mediche prima di firmare il nuovo contratto coi Blues. Per il giocatore si tratta di un ritorno visto che aveva giocato col Chelsea dal 2011 al 2014. Costo dell'operazione 35 mln di euro



Fossi un tifoso del Chelsea lo coprirei di fischi e insulti


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inizierà a giocare, finalmente, da titolare Marquinhos?



No, Kimpembe


----------



## ralf (31 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sports UK è praticamente fatta per il ritorno del brasiliano a Londra che sta svolgendo le visite mediche prima di firmare il nuovo contratto coi Blues. Per il giocatore si tratta di un ritorno visto che aveva giocato col Chelsea dal 2011 al 2014. Costo dell'operazione 35 mln di euro



Conte sarà anche bravo come allenatore, ma il mercato lo lascerei fare ad altri .


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2016)

Ma il PSG tranne il polacco non ha preso nessuno è perso Ibra e Luiz?
Lo sceicco si è rotto?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2016)

Che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2016)

r o t f l


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sports UK è praticamente fatta per il ritorno del brasiliano a Londra che sta svolgendo le visite mediche prima di firmare il nuovo contratto coi Blues. Per il giocatore si tratta di un ritorno visto che aveva giocato col Chelsea dal 2011 al 2014.* Costo dell'operazione 35 mln di euro[*/QUOTE]


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma il PSG tranne il polacco non ha preso nessuno è perso Ibra e Luiz?
> Lo sceicco si è rotto?



Hanno preso Ben Arfa e Jesé  ma oggettivamente non avevano bisogno di fare grandi colpi vista la rosa.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2016)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hanno preso Ben Arfa e Jesé  ma oggettivamente non avevano bisogno di fare grandi colpi vista la rosa.



Lo Celso che arriverà a gennaio.


----------



## Dell'erba (31 Agosto 2016)

Conte manager fa più danni della grandine:

Kantè 35Mln
Marco Alonso 27Mln
Batshauy 38 Mln 
David luiz 38 Mln

140 Mln per ste 4 seghe


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

E' un cesso ma con Conte rischia di diventare un calciatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2016)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hanno preso Ben Arfa e Jesé  ma oggettivamente non avevano bisogno di fare grandi colpi vista la rosa.


Se vogliono vincere in Europa serve ben altra gente contando che Ibra li ha lasciati e hanno preso una bella scoppola col Monaco


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2016)

Primo mercato di Gonde parecchio deludente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Conte manager fa più danni della grandine:
> 
> Kantè 35Mln
> Marco Alonso 27Mln
> ...



Tendo a quotarti


----------



## Juve nel cuore (1 Settembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Primo mercato di Gonde parecchio deludente.



Beh sarà il primo di una lunga serie...conte alla juve ha voluto fortemente giovinco isla ogbonna padoin peluso, se n'è andato perché non gli han preso Cuadrado... se gli lasciano fare il mercato sarà un disastro


----------



## Torros (1 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> No, Kimpembe



ah non riderei, Kimpembe per quello che ho visto pare promettere molto bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ah non riderei, Kimpembe per quello che ho visto pare promettere molto bene.


Lo so infatti non ero ironico


----------

